

Making our MongoDB Code Run Faster - latch
http://openmymind.net/2011/5/9/Making-our-MongoDB-Code-Run-Faster

======
mathias_10gen
There is a good discussion in the comments about how mongodb uses compound
indexes.

[http://openmymind.net/2011/5/9/Making-our-MongoDB-Code-
Run-F...](http://openmymind.net/2011/5/9/Making-our-MongoDB-Code-Run-
Faster#comment-200221709)

